# Help with year on two seats



## Pantmaker (Jul 29, 2018)

Can someone offer some guidance on the years these two different seats were used.  Thanks

Pants


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 30, 2018)

brownie one on left is 65 looks like....better condition one is 68 - early 70's I think


----------



## Jrodarod (Jul 30, 2018)

I would be interested in the shiny 1970s seat??


----------



## Pantmaker (Jul 30, 2018)

Thanks guys. These seats came on the two Coppertone bikes that I got for my twins but I couldn't for the life of me figure out which went on which. It makes sense one is an early 66 and one is a 68!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 30, 2018)

The one on the left is a 1965 through 1967 seat, the clamp has the tabs and is flat on the pan. The other is a 1970 and up seat. 

In 1968 the Persons banana seats had the same clamp as the seat on the left, but it was mounted on a raised ledge area on the bottom of the seat. Hope that helps!


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 4, 2018)

rfeagleye said:


> The one on the left is a 1965 through 1967 seat, the clamp has the tabs and is flat on the pan. The other is a 1970 and up seat.
> 
> In 1968 the Persons banana seats had the same clamp as the seat on the left, but it was mounted on a raised ledge area on the bottom of the seat. Hope that helps!



Thanks,  I've never had it spelled out so clearly and organized by seat pan version. I really appreciate your doing so.


----------



## krateman (Aug 10, 2018)

I was wondering on the details myself about these two style mounts. I have seen the raised seat mount with the straight tabs on a '71. I think in '72 they changed to the style on the right, but it still had the reflector tab and did not have the name Persons on it. I need the later, btw, if anyone has a lead on a reasonably priced, workable piece. I'm trying to wrap-up a '73 Orange.


----------

